# swallowing but not chewing!



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Not to worry, toooo much. Dogs are not equipped to chew, but to tear, rip and crush food into small enough pieces to swallow. (Our molars are flat, to chew... theirs are sharp) Their digestive system can also handle large chunks of food. On occasion I'll have someone swallow too large of piece and they'll toss it back up and eat it again. This time, breaking it down better before swallowing. Maybe she is really hungry? Are you feeding her 3 times a day? If she is young, that is what would be best for her. Even my adults are fed 'something' 3 times a day.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda gets bored of chewing and swallows HUGE pieces of meat. If i givehim some large beef chunks (about the size of his muzzle) he chews it for a bit and when he cant get a bit off quickly he gets bored and just swallows the whole thing. 

Admittedly thats not bone but I imagine its fine so long as you supervise to make sure they dont choke. Or you could hold the end so they have to chew more?


----------



## Hektor (Apr 16, 2011)

desertreef said:


> Maybe she is really hungry? Are you feeding her 3 times a day? If she is young, that is what would be best for her. Even my adults are fed 'something' 3 times a day.


She is 10 months old and she eats twice a day. In the morning around 350gr at 11:00 and at the evening 250gr at 19:00. 
Between meals she eats some treats for training.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I had a dog that used to pass bits of bones in her stools. About every other day to every three days, I mixed a bit of Apple Cider Vinegar in her food. That really seemed to help her digest a bit better. If I missed a dose or two, she start passing bones again.(She was a much older GSD, but I am guessing breed doesn't matter much).


----------

